# Embassy warnings



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dear All,

We are aware of reports of an Anti-SCAF demonstration being called for Friday 4 May centring on Tahrir Square. There are also ongoing clashes in Abbasia near the Ministry of Defence in which a number have been killed or injured. 

Please stay away from all demonstrations. 

Best regards

Dawn Naughton

Her Majesty's Consul


----------

